# Case IH Puma.



## joshwhitehead (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi all, looking at upgrading my Case CVX130 to a puma of some description-around the 190hp mark. Does anyone have any horror stories/ good points about them?!


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

What do you intend to use it for? We have a Puma 160 and a Magnum 190. I like the Magnum much better for point the big baler. Have rented a Puma 185 and it just doesn't have the weight of the Magnums. Cab is much bigger and nicer in the Magnums

I wish we had went with a "real" magnum like 240+


----------



## joshwhitehead (Sep 1, 2014)

We intend to use it to pull a lely tornado(Round baler/wrapper combo). As well as that it will also run the mower, tedder, rake and conventional baler.

If it was just pulling the round baler I would be tempted to jump into the magnum camp....

Some of our ground is rather steep-feet on the windshield kinda steep...


----------



## joshwhitehead (Sep 1, 2014)

Haystax, apart from the weight issue what did you think of the 185??


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

The 185 is a large frame Puma but not much bigger than the 160. They are a nice size for all around haying. Not too big for rakes or tedding.

Make sure you get the CVT


----------



## joshwhitehead (Sep 1, 2014)

By large frame do you mean long wheel base ?


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Yes. Long wheelbase


----------



## joshwhitehead (Sep 1, 2014)

Great! Will look into that.


----------

